# Sidebar Topics



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've moved the Popular Topics list from the top of the forum page to the right sidebar.

I'm trialling this as the extra space means we can display 10+ topics as opposed to just 5.

Feedback welcome.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

They appear right at the bottom when visiting the site on a mobile (mine is iOS not sure if makes difference)

means you have to scroll past the list of forums etc before seeing the popular topics

But 10 is better


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

CG88 said:


> They appear right at the bottom when visiting the site on a mobile (mine is iOS not sure if makes difference)
> 
> means you have to scroll past the list of forums etc before seeing the popular topics
> 
> But 10 is better


 Yeah same on Android. I'd like to see if there's a way on mobile that it can be bumped to the top but I don't think it's an option.

I'd also like to reduce the number of forums by merging a few of the quieter ones so that the homepage isn't as long. That should mean it's slightly less hassle scrolling...


----------

